# POLL: How fast were you when you started learning full OLL/PLL?



## mdolszak (Aug 18, 2012)

I am currently stuck around the 30 second barrier with 2-Look OLL and 2-Look PLL (well, 2-Look OLL minus two or three algorithms). I'm pretty much ready to move on to full OLL and PLL (not necessarily in that order), since I already know a handful of PLLs from 2-Look and BLD.

My question to the community is:
How fast were you when you started learning full OLL/PLL?


----------



## jonlin (Aug 18, 2012)

I knew full PLL at 40 seconds
I knew full OLL at 18 seconds


----------



## cubernya (Aug 18, 2012)

Which one is the poll for, OLL or PLL?

PLL - finished learning about 40 seconds or so
OLL - still haven't finished learning, know 1/3 to 1/2, currently averaging 17 or so


----------



## kbh (Aug 18, 2012)

I finished learning PLL when i was averaging 28-30 seconds and I'm currently learning OLL and I average 19-20.


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Which one is the poll for, OLL or PLL?
> 
> PLL - finished learning about 40 seconds or so
> OLL - still haven't finished learning, know 1/3 to 1/2, currently averaging 17 or so


I guess it's for when you started learning either.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 18, 2012)

Learn in your own time, and when you feel ready. You will never be the same as anyone else, nor will you learn efficiently if you are not ready to. /thread.


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 18, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Learn in your own time, and when you feel ready. You will never be the same as anyone else, nor will you learn efficiently if you are not ready to. /thread.


Good advice, but I'm not really asking this to guide my own learning. I was just curious about how fast other cubers were when they learned.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 18, 2012)

PLL: maybe 25 seconds
OLL: need about 5 more algs, 14 seconds atm


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 18, 2012)

25-30 seconds I think.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't learn them.


----------



## BlackStahli (Aug 18, 2012)

Full PLL: Sub-30
Full OLL: Started learning at ~17, finished at sub-13


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

Well technically, from the time you learned your very first OLL/PLL alg, you've already begun learning full OLL/PLL. (whether or not you ever finish it, or even come close, is another matter) So you could say I started learning full OLL before I ever solved a cube for the first time 

To give the answer you are looking for, I started switching from 2-look to 1-look PLL probably when I was around a minute or so. I know I was using full PLL by the time I got sub-30. As far as OLL, I don't remember at all when I started switching. All I know is that I took a really long time to do it, because I didn't care very much. I believe I was nearing 15 seconds before I learned my last OLL.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never even finished learning PLL lol...


----------



## Selkie (Aug 18, 2012)

I learned 4LLL, then full PLL, then full OLL without a break. Started learning full PLL at about ~45s and finished learning full OLL before I was sub 30.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 18, 2012)

learned up to 75% OLL, now ive already forgotten 25% of these again


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 18, 2012)

I learned the last PLL when I was barely sub 30. I finished OLL when I became sub 20


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2012)

PLL: 1 minute
OLL: 30 seconds, but I didn't learn all of them yet.


----------



## Aero (Aug 18, 2012)

I only start learning more algorithms when I feel I have hit a plateau with times. I currently average mid to high 25-30 seconds


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha, I've been sub-20 for a month or two now and I still have 3 PLLs to go


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Finished learning full PLL at 47 seconds (october 2008), still don't know full OLL and currently average 12.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 19, 2012)

PLL-19-21 seconds
OLL-I know about 18-20, I've never made a real attempt at learning full OLL. I currently average 15-16


----------



## A Leman (Aug 19, 2012)

I was serious about Corners first for a long time before I tried CFOP and knew CLL before OLL/PLL. I averaged around 18 seconds. Now I use Roux which felt like going back to my corners first method.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2012)

I started to slowly learn more PLL and OLL when I was at a minute or so. I knew full PLL by the time I was at ~30, and full OLL by the time I was at ~25. I was still using LBL-style F2L until I was sub22.  
Terrible, I know, but back then I didn't have any help from anyone so I had no idea that F2L was more important than LL.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 19, 2012)

I started right away and didn't stop until I knew the full system (took 2months and I was averaging in sup 50 at the time).


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2012)

I finished learning PLL after about a week, when I was averaging 40ish. I just recently started learning OLL when I'm averaging 14-15.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 19, 2012)

PLL's: started at maybe 40 seconds?
OLL: still learning, about halfway done, and I'm sub-30 right now.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 19, 2012)

I learned full PLL at about 45 seconds (yea quiet early but I figured why not learn soon and develop them to be as fast as possible and get use to recognizing them)
Right now i know about 2/3 OLL and im averaging around 23-25 seconds.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2012)

sub-15 or so. 
just got bored.


----------



## MostEd (Aug 19, 2012)

I average about 16-17 1L PLL, and i know about half of OLL


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 19, 2012)

PLL- started learning at ~ 27 secs, still have 2 g perms left
OLL- haven't started, don't plan to until sub 20


----------



## KCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

Full PLL-18
Full OLL-12


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 19, 2012)

Never learned all the algs, but methinks 30ish for the PLLs I know and 15 for the OLLs I know. Constantly learning new algs for cases.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 19, 2012)

Like 40 for PLL.
Started OLL at 40ish, finished at 17.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 19, 2012)

Full PLL: Around 30 secs (still don't know N and G perms)
Full OLL: Not yet.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Finished full pll at 30
Haven't finished oll and am at 16.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

Finished PLL after about 8 months of cubing (I don't know what I averaged because I almost never did timed solves)
Finished OLL at about 30 seconds

Now I average 12.5


----------



## stoic (Aug 19, 2012)

I never really set out to learn the full set; I just kept on picking up algs until I slowly realised that I could.
I was full PLL by about 40s; stopped learning algs for a month when I was about 2/3 OLL to concentrate on my times and hitting sub-30.
Haven't really timed myself much in a while but average high-20s.


----------



## balloon6610 (Aug 19, 2012)

Immediately after i finish learning F2L Which is 2 days of cubing


----------



## Ralinda4 (Aug 19, 2012)

Started PLL at around 40 and finished it at 30-25. Currently averaging 20 and I know a couple of OLLs (I'd guess around 15 although 7 of them will be part of 2-look) and not focussing on learning the rest yet.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 19, 2012)

I knew full PLL in the low 30s
I knew full OLL at 14-15.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

Right now, I average 20 second. When I first started, about 35-40 seconds.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 19, 2012)

Full PLL and OLL at 35 seconds

Learn them whenever you feel like it


----------

